# Bookshelf Speaker for 1st HT System - Recommendation



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I purchased the electronics (Yamaha RXA740 & BDS677) for my first HT system. I'm using it with mis-matched speakers I had on hand for now.
I'm looking for 4 bookshelf speakers and a center channel from the same manufacturer. My criteria are 5.25" midbass drivers w/ a traditional box cabinet. 

I like the Martin Logan Motion 15 bookshelves, Motion 30 center, and Dynamo 500 sub from Magnolia (Best Buy), but they are out of my price range.
What do you recommend to match the 90w x 7 receiver that is much cheaper? Polk?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

In order for anyone to help we'll need to know a bunch more info. Things like budget, room size (HWD), intended usage, WAF considerations, etc.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

theJman said:


> In order for anyone to help we'll need to know a bunch more info. Things like budget, room size (HWD), intended usage, WAF considerations, etc.


Yeah, the WAF is the hardest spec to satisfy :sweat:


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

-


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Like I said a square box monitor similar to Martin Logan Motion 15 bookshelf. I forgot to mention our townhome's living/dining room is 18x22x9h. 
My criteria are 5.25" midbass drivers w/ a traditional box cabinet instead of the curvy plastic cabinets. Say for under $1500.
Here's a photo of current set-up.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You'll be hard pressed to find anything to match the Motion 12's other than the Chane A1rx-c. They are almost an identical match. Tthey are $149 each. For their quality, that's a bargain.

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/loudspeakers/chane-loudspeakers/A1rx-c


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure what's with the criteria, but I'd start with SVS prime series. 4 sats and a center for 1345. Add a pc/pb2000 and your at 2145. An sb2k would bring you down to 2045. I do realize you said 1500 dollars. Not sure if that's arbitrary or that's where you have to be. At more than 3500cuft, and depending on listening habits you'll likely need go above 1500. 
http://www.svsound.com/pages/prime-series


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the SVS would be hard to beat. The Chanes are good but as a bookshelf the SVS are larger.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I would like to add PSB Imagine B 

Here are their specs;

http://www.psbspeakers.com/content/130123150150-12-019_PSB-Imagine_English_Specifications.pdf


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. My hesitation is the 85 or 87db efficiency. One of the things I like about the ML Motion series is their 92 db rating. I currently have 87 db speakers and feel I'm pushing the amp a bit more than I'd like.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The difference between 88 and 92db is negligible. Particularly if your using a sub. That should not be a concern to you. Souround channels don't work very hard compared to your mains. Have you found a good sub option yet? Unfortunately you do not want to cheap out on that, subs are critical for a home theater and well made is important for good sound. HSU and SVS make some of the best subs if your looking for quality and budget friendly.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

Don't have a sub yet because one disturbs adjacent neighbors to our townhome. 5dbs is a noticeable difference in sound, at least I can tell for sure.


----------

